# 2Hand Schwert oder Schild?



## FiR3N (29. September 2008)

Ich wollt einfach mal fragen, ob ihr einen SM mit nem 2h Sword oder mit nem Shield macht. Bitte begründet eure Wahl 


Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem 3. Pfad aus...Ich seh da noch nicht so richtig den großen Sinn für RvR...


Ich persönlich tendiere bis jetz zu ner voll durchgeskillten 2Hand Variante also alles was geht in Khaine...


Zu Hoeth:
Also ich muss sagen ich find den Dmg von den AOEs viel zu wenig...Ausnahme sind Schattenklingen...Die anderen Pfade find ich definitiv nützlicher...Vorallem auch im RvR...Immerhin seh ich ihn als Tank, dadurch tendiere ich mittlerweile auch zum Shield, wobei ich doch gerade den letzen Skill bei Khaine sehr cool find... Ansonsten mag ich auch die vielen Slows, aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## iveo (29. September 2008)

das Wort heißt "SCHWERT" 

...eigentlich bin ich da nicht so pingelig, aber langsam wird sogar mir die Rechtschreibung in diesen MMO-Boards zu wider...


----------



## FiR3N (29. September 2008)

Danke für die tolle Antwort -.- Ich sag auch Shield und Buff und Nerv und nicht Verbesserung und Verschlechterung oder so -.-


----------



## thessy (29. September 2008)

Das stimmt schon, aber Wörter wie Buff, Nerv sind mittlerweile gängige Ausdrücke (ob das toll oder nicht toll ist muss jeder selber entscheiden)
Meine Meinung und so halte ich es selbst, ich bin Deutsche und daher verwende ich auch so oft es irgendwie möglich ist Wörter aus meiner Sprache.
Ein deutscher Satz der die Wörter sword und shield enthält liest sich zehn mal doofer als ein satz der das Wort buff enthält.

Ich denke keiner möchte "cool" sein wenn er das Wort buff verwendet, wenn allerdings einer in einem deutschen Satz die Wörter sword und shield verwendet muss ich kurz grinsen und nehme an dass sich sein Alter auf jeden Fall unter 16 bewegt.
Aber was solls, als ich jung war hatten wir auch unsere Sachen wo wir "cool" daher kamen :-)

Zum Thema: Ich wechsle derzeit zwischen Schild und 2Hd Schwert, mit Schild stehe ich deutlich, und wirklich deutlich länger, der Schaden ist eher lachhaft.
Im PvM empfinde ich den Unterschied als nicht so gravierend.
Ich Grossen und Ganzen habe ich den Eindruck dass die Chaos Tanks mehr Schaden rüberbringen, bilde ich mir das nur ein oder hat dieses Gefühl noch jemand anderes?
LG Thessy


----------



## FiR3N (29. September 2008)

Zur Klärung erstmal ich bin 19 und ich benutze diese Begriffe deshalb, weil ich sehr oft Englisch spreche und auch oftmals englische Spiele spiele...Das hat nix mit ich benutz jetz 90% Anglizismen weil ich cool bin zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Frage ist auch, ob man einen Pfad komplett bis zur Lev.4 Moral durchskillen sollte, oder ob man lieber auf 2 oder sogar 3(???) verschiedene geht..Ich persönlich überlege nämlich ob ich den Khaine komplett skill oder vllt doch lieber den Vaul (vorallem wegen der hohen Überlebensdauer, immerhin bin ich ja nen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Khaine reizt mich wegen der ganzen Slows und Stunns während Vaul wiegesagt die große Überlebensdauer bietet...


----------



## Piratenwutz (29. September 2008)

viel geschrieben, ohne Sinn, werdet Politiker

soweit ich das mit Rufrang 21 beurteilen kann:

1h mit Bratpfanne ist im PvP gegen Nahkämpfer sehr gut, vor allem um diese von den eigenen Stoffies wegzublocken. Macht mit Knockback richtig Spass... Schaden, naja andere Klassen machen eh mehr, egal ob 1h oder 2h. 

2h bringt viel gegen Caster, weil so weit ich weiß der Schild nix gegen Magie bringt. Macht halt etwas mehr Schaden als 1h. 

Es kommt ganz auf die Gruppe und Feinde an, wenn man mit Schild "ignoriert" wird, dann braucht man es eigentlich nicht. Dann packt man die 2h raus und macht eine offensive Taktik. Wird man gleich umgehauen obwohl genug Heiler da sind macht das Schild mehr Sinn.

Also ich hab immer beides dabei, unabhängig von der Skillung.


----------



## FiR3N (29. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector.....aspx%3Fid%3D17


Was haltet ihr von diesem Techtree?

*EDIT*
Mist klappt net..naja egal..


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2008)

Naja man muss ja schauen welche Skills man damit hat.

Also vom Schaden betrachtet macht es kaum einen Unterschied. Der Autom. Angriff ist bei 2H stärker aber die Styles sind nahezu gleich stark.
Mit 2H verzichtet man aber auf den Schild und damit um die 25% Blockchance. Wer natürlich alles an Dmg aus seinem Schwertmeister rausholen will und genug Heilung im Rücken hat kann auch gut aufs Schild verzichten.

Und Schildskillung ist auch gegen Caster gut, denn in der Vaul Meisterschaft sind schonmal 2 Skills drin, die unterbrechen oder niederwerfen.

Mit Vaulskillung wird man wirklich zum Tank und ist im Nahkampf schonmal kaum zu besiegen. Absorbtionstaktik ist ebenfalls in der Vaul Linie drin.
Aber man macht extrem wenig Schaden. Ich schaff es so momentan bei Level 29 immer so auf 20-30k Schaden. Nur sehr selten mehr.
Die 2H Schwertmeister haben mehr AE Schaden und damit nen größeren Gesamtschaden. Wer also auf Schaden steht, sollte zu 2H greifen !

Zu der Moral 4 Fähigkeit : Ich skill nur bis Stufe 13, denn die Moral 4 Fähigkeit ist zwar sehr mächtig aber ich nutze sie zu selten als dass es sich lohnt. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden. Ich hau dann lieber die 3 gesparten Pkt in ne andere Linie !


----------



## _zorni_ (30. September 2008)

Ich empfehle eindeutig Schild & Einhänder. Der Schaden den ein Zweihänder mehr macht ist minimal - mit dem Einhänder habt ihr eine höhere Geschwindigkeit macht mMn so mehr Schaden und seid wesentlich standhafter. Siehe Stancers guten Beitrag. Mit dem Einhänder und den Skills aus Vaul mache ich derzeit um die 35k Schaden und bin nicht wirklich einfach umzunieten.
Letztlich aber natürlich Geschmackssache... wie so vieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (30. September 2008)

Ich habe mich auch auf Einhand + Schild festgelegt und skille in den Hoeth-Baum. Mit dem dortigen Rüstungsbuff bin ich im Moment bei 90% Rüstungsabsorb. Zusätzlich kann man in WAR mit einem Schild ALLES blocken, auch Magie und Pfeile. Und das macht schon viel aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Baum werde ich dann auch durchskillen, mindestens bis zu dem fünfsekündigen Silence, weil ich sowieso immer in die gegnerischen Reihen presche, die Formation mit AoE-Knockback zerreiße und die Heiler daran hindere, ihren Job zu tun, da kommt mir ein Silence grade recht. Ebenso ist die Taktik, die den AoE-Knockback auf 30 Fuß hochschraubt erste Sahne.
Die Restpunkte kommen bei mir in den Vaul-Baum. Ich werde eh viel umskillen, kostet ja fast nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zorni, der Schaden mit Zweihänder ist deutlich höher, was aber am Khaine-Baum liegt. Nutzt man nur die Basisfähigkeiten geb ich dir recht, dass sich der Schaden nicht wirklich viel nimmt, aber der Khaine-Baum bringt viel Schaden und die Skills dort gehen nur mit Zweihänder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: Ich liebe Spitzenwerte..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (30. September 2008)

1h macht nicht wirklich weniger Schaden egal bei welchen Tank.

Schild blockt auch Magie!

lg


----------



## Evíga (30. September 2008)

Auf Level 40 wird Einhand im Vergleich zu einem voll durchgeskillten Khaine-Zweihand wesentlich weniger Schaden fahren, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Naja die Aufgabe eines Schwertmeisters ist auch nicht Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melee DD´s lähmen und Caster unterbrechen wird seine Aufgabe seinü


----------



## Evíga (30. September 2008)

Ob es die Aufgabe ist oder nicht, war ja nicht die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich renn immer in den Pulk und spreng die Formation mit Knockbacks und stör die Heiler, dazu brauch ich keinen Schaden. Fakt ist aber, dass Khaine + 2h mehr Schaden macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (2. Oktober 2008)

Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage. Aus den Szenarien konnte ich entnehmen das die gewährten Rufpunkte, scheinbar fast ausschließlich vom Dmg abhängig sind. Sortiert man, am Ende eines Szenarios nach ausgeteiltem Schaden, hat man beinahe die gleiche Reihenfolge, als wenn man nach erhaltenem Ruf sortiert. Die einzige Ausnahme bieten hier die Heiler. Der Heal output spielt da also auch mit rein.
Wenn ich nun mit Schild + 1H in ein Szenario gehe, stehe ich, sofern ich wirklich nur versuche zu supporten und Heiler/Stoffies zu beschützen, auf einem der unteren Plätze was Dmg betrifft (ist ja logisch) aber genauso weit unten wenn es um Rufpunkte geht. Wonach werden also Tanks im Sz bewertet? In den PQ's klappt es ja auch, wenn ich nur tanke stehe ich auf jeden Fall in den top 3.
Vielleicht bin ich als RvR Tank auch einfach nur schlecht, wobei die meisten, die ich beschütze auch am ende überleben bzw weglaufen können, sofern sie es schnallen, was atm die wenigsten tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daß 1h-Schild-gruppentauglich-tanks (und noch extremer bei den 2h-heiler-wach-Kommando-tanks) oftmals weniger Ruf einstreichen als die Roxxorbosse. Im Gegensatz zu den Szenarien scheint sich der Rufgewinn in Szenarien aus den Faktoren "angerichteter Schaden", "gewirkte Heilung", "Siegen" (wichtigster Punkt), Todesstößen und als Bonus noch "alleinige Todesstöße" zusammenzusetzen.

Man hat als tank nunmal recht wenig Schaden ab T2, wenn man Speerspitze spielt, liegt man als einer der ersten im Dreck (und zieht seine Berechtigung aus der Tatsache, daß in der Zeit, in der man selbst stirbt, 2+ Gegner sterben), Todesstöße und Einzelkills auch nicht...und der Heilerwächter macht, solang die Heiler keinen Nahkampfgegner haben, gar keinen Schaden und steckt nur ein - Ruf, der den Heilern gutgeschrieben wird.

Noch nicht so ganz gut gelöst irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Öhhh ka also bei mir isses genau umgekehrt. Also ich hab die Vermutung, dass ich für kassierten Schaden, den ich Überlebe Ruf bekomme.

Warum ? Also in Tor Anroc fiel ich ziemlich am Anfang in die Lava, es gab da noch keinen Kampf. Ich schaffte es heraus und ein paar sek. nachdem ich raus war bekam ich mehrmal 1 oder 2 RP.

Ich lag dazu trotz niedrigem Dmg und 1H mit RP´s immer vorne wobei ich glaube seit Montag isses nimmer so extrem. Vorher hatte in Tor Anroc mit 2000 Ruf die meisten und der 2. hatte gerade mal 1200 oder so obwohl der 10 mal so viel Schaden gemacht hat. Also sehr merkwürdig.

Paarmal wars richtig merkwürdig :

Da hatten wir Nordpass Friedhof ziemlich alles umgehauen und niemand aus der Gruppe war gestorben. Die XP war bei allen gleich aber in den RP´s gabs extreme Unterschiede. Dass die bei Heilern abwiech war klar aber die DD und Melee hatten alle gleiche RP mit Ausnahme von mir, da waren es etwa 600 mehr als der nächste hatte !


----------



## FiR3N (4. Oktober 2008)

Meine Frage ist wofür braucht man nen Tank wie den SM im PvP bzw. RvR...Ich persönlich sehe da keinen wahren Sinn drinnen, da die DD mehr Dmg machen als ich und die Heiler die DDs heilen...Andererseits wenn ich persölnich nen gegnerischer DD wäre, würde ich niemals nen Tank sonder stattdessen nen DD focusen weil dieser mir gefährlicher wird...Wieso also Tank nehmen?


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja schau dir mal an was passiert, wenn 3 Melee DD z.b. Barbaren nen Weissen Löwen bearbeiten. Stehzeit des WL ein paar sek. Nen Schwertmeister hält da mal mindestens doppelt so lange durch.

Tanks sollen das Feuer auf sich ziehen. Wenn man 2 gute Heiler hinter sich hat, können dich 4-5 Zauberinnen innen Focus nehmen ohne dass man verreckt.

Dazu haben Tanks ja noch jede Menge anderer nützlicher Fähigkeiten.

Ansonsten mach den Test : Lass mal 4 Auserkorene + 2 Heiler gegen 4 Feuermagier / WL + 2 Heiler antreten.

Ich mach jede Wette, dass in 9 von 10 kämpfen die Tanks gewinnen. Tanks kassieren weniger Dmg und deswegen muss auch weniger Schaden weggeheilt werden


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2008)

Werde nu mal 2H testen. Mit der Taktik ausm Khaine Baum wird man ja auch schon zu nem recht guten Rupter.

Und wenn mal AT an einem hängt scheint die Schleuderstahlwand ganz nett zu sein : +50% Ausweichen/Parieren/Stören und für jede Parade wird bei meiner Skillung 150 Dmg zurückgeworden. Dürfte für ne Hexenkriegerinn oder nen Barbaren recht böse enden, wennse auf einmal pro sek 300-400 Dmg zurück bekommen.

Mal sehen....

Hier mal meine offensive Skillung : http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=17#14:10880:0:0:5:40:25


und hier mal zum vergleich meine bisherige Defensive :

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=17#0:0:13:10760:6:40:25


----------



## Anusanna (5. Oktober 2008)

FiR3N schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist wofür braucht man nen Tank wie den SM im PvP bzw. RvR...Ich persönlich sehe da keinen wahren Sinn drinnen, da die DD mehr Dmg machen als ich und die Heiler die DDs heilen...Andererseits wenn ich persölnich nen gegnerischer DD wäre, würde ich niemals nen Tank sonder stattdessen nen DD focusen weil dieser mir gefährlicher wird...Wieso also Tank nehmen?




Gute Frage!
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Tempel (T2) Sz.:
Ich als Tank, renne durch deren vorderen Reihen hindurch (wodurch mir schon Gegner folgen) auf einen gegnerischen Heiler zu. Ich beschäftige ihn so, das sein Fokus darauf liegt, sich selber zu heilen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ihn durch Stille und Stören mächtig in Bedrängnis bringe auch andere heilen zu können. Seine Gruppe versucht natürlich seinen Heiler zu schützen und geht auf mich. Normalerweise mit 3-4 Spielern. 
Ergo: Ich befinde mich weit vor unserer Kampflinie, nehme einen Heiler und 3-4 DD's/Tanks aus dem Spiel. Dies setzt natürlich Heiler auf unserer Seite voraus die den Überblick haben, mich heilen zu müssen. Je mehr auf mich gehen, umso mehr kommen von denen hinzu, dass zeigt einfach die Erfahrung.
Wenn ich nicht auf den Heiler gehe, kaufe ich mir den Artefaktträger. Kommt am Ende aber auf das gleiche raus.

Mal eine andere Frage. Werden Casts, durch Knockbacks eigentlich unterbrochen? Ist schwer zu erkennen, durch die Animationsverzögerung die es noch immer gibt.


----------



## Sethek (5. Oktober 2008)

thessy schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber Wörter wie Buff, *Nerv* sind mittlerweile gängige Ausdrücke (ob das toll oder nicht toll ist muss jeder selber entscheiden)



Und genau da sind wir auch beim Problem - wenn ich sehe, wie horrend falsch manche Dinge geschrieben werden, rollts mir die Fußnägel auf. Wenn ich keinen blassen Dunst von Englisch habe, warum dann mit englischen Termini um mich schmeissen?

Nerf - ist ein mmo-Begriff, kommt ursprünglich von den Nerf-Guns, das sind lustige Feuerwaffenimitationen, die Schaumstoffprojektile verschiessen - wenn was "generft" wurde, dann wurde quasi aus einer Schußwaffe eine Waffenimitation, die Schaumstoff verschiesst, sprich: die Effizienz wurde bis zur Bedeutungslosigkeit reduziert.

Ferner verursachen mir loose (Schraube locker?), choosen oder discörs (verschiedenste Abscheulichkeiten) Weinkrämpfe. 

Ich werds nie verstehen, welcher Teufel einen reiten muß, mit Begriffen aus einer Sprache um sich zu werfen, die man nicht mal in Grundzügen versteht. Sonst ist man mit dem beliebten "selfown" bei vergleichbaren Sachen schnell bei der Hand, aber hier...wie gesagt, ich verstehs nicht.

@topic: Schwertmeister haben einen Zweihänder zu führen, sonst sinds keine Schwertmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ernsthaft, Schwertmeister ist die einzige tankklasse, die bei mir aus Stilgründen zu 95% (wenns irgendwie praktikabel ist eben) mit Zweihänder rumlaufen würde.

€dit: Ja, durch knockback-Effekte werden Zauber, die grade gewirkt werden, unterbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Schleuderstahlwand - addieren sich die 50% Paradebonus zu den 50% Paradebonus aus der Attacke, die man schon in den ersten Rängen bekommt? (Hab grad den Namen nicht bei der Hand, bitte um Entschuldigung für meine Faulheit) - wenn ja, dann wäre das auch in Anbetracht der diversen "nicht parierbar"-Schläge ein echt herber Rammbock gegen ein Nahkampfrudel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2008)

Also rein theoretisch müsste sich Flug des Adlers damit addieren, denn das ist ja auch nichts weiteres als nen Paradebuff

Werds mal testen sobald ich Schleuderstahlwand habe. Aber man kommt ja dann auf annahernd 100% Parade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gibt ja noch die Angriffe die nicht abgewehrt werden können


----------



## Evíga (5. Oktober 2008)

Stärke senkt die Parierchance auch. Ich hab mit Schildwall auch 120% Block und es kommen manchmal Schläge durch. Seltenst, aber passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass man von hinten nicht parieren kann, und im RvR bekommt man oft was in den Rücken, auch aufgrund von Lag etc.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Oktober 2008)

Das kann ich bestätigen, von Hinten wird nicht parriert, darum versuch ich auch meist erfolglos in den Rücken der Tanks zu kommen um meine Debuffschläge anzubringen, selbst wenn er nur eine 2H Waffe trägt parrieren mir die Tanks dann doch zu oft ^^

Generell ist zur aufgabe eines Tanks ja nur eines zu sagen, 

Ihr seid Anwesend, und das alleine nervt wie die Seuche, es gibt nix schlimmeres wie einen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister an der Backe die einem immer braf die ansteigenden Zahlen reindrücken und man sowieso nicht draufhauen darf weils nix bringt.


----------



## myxir21 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich kämpf meistens mit dem rücken zur Wand, und wenn ich jemanden schützen muss, dann quetsch ich den noch zusätzlich dazwischen.

Aber wenn dir die Gegner in den Rücken stechen können, dann sind selbst Hexenkriegerinnen gefährlich

Effizient töten kann ich eh keinen. Sobald der Gegner auch nur ein bisschen heilen kann bin ich eh chancelos. Was ich aber kann ist kicken, mich in den Laufweg der Gegner stellen oder an irgendwelchen Heilern kleben die dann teilweise Panik bekommen und durch die halbe Karte rennen.

Achja und Gegner 10 Sekunden festhalten über die Moralfertikeiten kann ich auch noch. Wer DAOC gespielt hat weiss wie nervig das sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (5. Oktober 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Achja und Gegner 10 Sekunden festhalten über die Moralfertikeiten kann ich auch noch. Wer DAOC gespielt hat weiss wie nervig das sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das einzige nervige an dem Skill ist, dass er so verbuggt is, dass man selbst außer Schlagreichweite gerootet wird und beide Gegner 10 Sek nur dumm rumstehen...


----------



## Immondys (12. Oktober 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Tempel (T2) Sz.:
> Ich als Tank, renne durch deren vorderen Reihen hindurch (wodurch mir schon Gegner folgen) auf einen gegnerischen Heiler zu. Ich beschäftige ihn so, das sein Fokus darauf liegt, sich selber zu heilen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ihn durch Stille und Stören mächtig in Bedrängnis bringe auch andere heilen zu können. Seine Gruppe versucht natürlich seinen Heiler zu schützen und geht auf mich. Normalerweise mit 3-4 Spielern.
> Ergo: Ich befinde mich weit vor unserer Kampflinie, nehme einen Heiler und 3-4 DD's/Tanks aus dem Spiel. Dies setzt natürlich Heiler auf unserer Seite voraus die den Überblick haben, mich heilen zu müssen. Je mehr auf mich gehen, umso mehr kommen von denen hinzu, dass zeigt einfach die Erfahrung.
> ...



Stimm ich voll zu, so spiele ich das auch. 
Zu den Rechtschreibfetischisten - Der TE hat hier eine klare Frage gestellt, eure Spitzfindigkeiten mit Sword oder Schwert sind ungefragt, irrelevant und besitzen höchstens pubertätre Spamqualität. Haltet euch künftig gefälligst an das was der TE fragt und kaspert hier nicht auf RTL Bohlen Art herum.
DANKE!!


----------



## phossi80 (31. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=17#3:8...6:607:9058:9076

Ich hab hier mal meine Hoeth Skillung gepostet. Ich bevorzuge dabei die 2H aber in ner Belagerung lässts sich auch ganz gut mal mit 1H + Schild spielen. Ich renn meist in die Heiler/Caster und versuche dort ein bisschen Stunk zu machen, am casten zu hindern und dabei so lange wie möglich zu stehen.

/discuss


----------



## dude_666 (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein SM ist auf Vaul geskillt. Dies in erster Linie wegen Phantomklinge. Ich nehm daher auch immer nen 2h weils dann öfters proct.

Ansonsten immer Situationsbedingt. Stehe ich (mal wieder) in erster Reihe bei der Schlacht ist das Schild am sinnvollsten, zum moschen allgemein tuts der 2händer ganz gut.

Merke also: Immer beides im Gepäck haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetta (12. Februar 2009)

ich stimme eviga zu, denn mit khaine und 2h kommt man gut und locker auf 80-110k dmg in einem szenario... wer es sicherer mag geht auf 1h und schild mit hoeth, macht immernoch gut schaden und hält was aus. der reine tank ist vaul


----------



## sTereoType (13. Februar 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Wonach werden also Tanks im Sz bewertet? In den PQ's klappt es ja auch, wenn ich nur tanke stehe ich auf jeden Fall in den top 3.:


in pqs zählt noch die erzeugte bedrohung am mob. bei pqs mit "monstern" (ka wie das genau gewertet wird), sind tanks auch deutlich im vorteil


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich hab meinen Char, von Kindesbeinen an, mit Schwert und Schild ausgerüstet.
Der Sinn eines Tanks, im PvP, und damit auch im RvR, sollte ja mittlerweile klar sein.
Der geblockte Schaden rentiert sich einfach ungemein und Schaden machen muss ich ja nicht.
Gut, das ein, oder andere, 'Ausmerzen' tut mal ganz gut, als Nicht-DD, ist aber nicht die Regel.
Geskillt hab ich den Vaul-Baum komplett, bis auf die Taktiken, da ich ja genug andere habe,
um im Vaul-Baum noch die Aethyr-Rüstung zu bekommen. Karrieretaktiken sind eh zu viele da. 
Moloch auf 20 Sekunden reduziert und in verbesserter Balance weniger Aktionspunktverbrauch reichen völlig.
Bin jetzt Rang 39 und es läuft ziemlich genau so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------

